# Help with timing chain rear cover problem!!!



## kodiak014x4 (May 3, 2011)

I am having the timing chain and tensioners and guides changed on my 05 Quest minivan with VQ35DE engine. I bought the van used 2 months ago. My nissan mechanic found that a bolt that goes through one of the guides and attaches to the rear timing chain cover is stripped. The actual cover is stripped. He has a rear cover from an 06 Nissan Murano VQ35DE that he wants to use but he noticed that the guide from the Murano engine has a little more arc to it than the Quest engine. The Quest rear cover is made in Mexico, the Murano in Japan. My mechanic thinks the guide will work and I am hoping he is right. Can any mechanics chime in and say one way or the other if it will work?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Per ALLDATA:

2006 Murano inner timing cover: P/N: 13500-8J115 MSRP $405.90
2005 Quest inner timing cover: P/N: 13500-7Y00B MSRP: $150.23

I think for $150, I would just buy a new cover from Nissan rather than take a chance!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Additional data: the 13500-7Y00B cover was used on 04-09 Quests, and 04-06 Altimas and Maximas.

The 13500-8J115 cover was used on 03-07 Muranos and 02-03 Altimas and Maximas.


----------

